# U kruhových maleb...



## parolearruffate

Ahoj...

U kruhových maleb s náměty z Ovidiových Metamorfoz vyniká mimořádně zdařilé propojení maleb s Bussiho čtukovou výzdobou v postavách putti, snaha o výstihnutí rozdilných reakci svedených dívek i s humorem pojednaný Jupiter v podobě mlsně se olizujícího bilého býčka.

Co to znamená. Jaký je subjekt věty? Propojení? Snaha? Jak jsou ty dvě věty připojené?

Děkuju
Laura


----------



## Jana337

Ano - vyniká propojení ... a snaha... Čemu konkrétně nerozumíš?

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

tak propojení a snaha jsou dva subjekty?

 Per quanto riguarda i dipinti circolari che hanno soggetti derivati dalla Metamorfosi di Ovidio, spicca una connessione straordinariamente riuscita dei dipinti con la decorazione in stucco di Bussi nei personaggi dei putti, lo sforzo di cogliere le diverse reazioni delle ragazze sedotte da un Giove trattato anche con umorismo nelle sembianze di un toro bianco che si lecca in modo goloso.

Nějak to nejde.
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> tak propojení a snaha jsou dva subjekty?
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i dipinti circolari che hanno soggetti derivati dalla Metamorfosi di Ovidio, spicca una connessione straordinariamente riuscita dei dipinti con la decorazione in stucco di Bussi nei personaggi dei putti, lo sforzo di cogliere le diverse reazioni delle ragazze sedotte


Finora OK - ma direi "reazioni diverse" perché il testo secondo me dice che ogni ragazza reagisce in un modo diverso; cioè non sono "various reactions". 





> da un Giove trattato anche con umorismo nelle sembianze di un toro bianco che si lecca in modo goloso.


Anche se può corrispondere alla realtà, il testo ceco non dice che le ragazze sono state sedotte dal Giove.

Ooops, non me ne sono accorta prima, scusa: Anche Giove è il soggetto della frase.

Allora: Spicca una connessione ..., lo sforzo ... sedotte ed anche un (il?) Giove trattato con umorismo nelle sembianze di un toro bianco che si lecca in modo goloso.


Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Anche diverse reazioni significa che le ragazze reagiscono in modo diverso.
Tak to bude asi:
Per quanto riguarda i dipinti circolari che hanno soggetti derivati dalla Metamorfosi di Ovidio, spicca una connessione straordinariamente riuscita dei dipinti con la decorazione in stucco di Bussi nei personaggi dei putti, lo sforzo di cogliere le diverse reazioni delle ragazze sedotte, e un Giove trattato anche con umorismo nelle sembianze di un toro bianco che si lecca in modo goloso.
Připadá mi trochu divné sloveso "vyniká", nemělo by tam být "vynikají"?
Děkuju
Laura


----------



## Jana337

Ne, můžeme použít i jednotné číslo - zejména u takových rozvitých vět, kde je další podmět od slovesa hodně vzdálen.

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Dobře, děkuju moc.
Laura


----------



## cajzl

Myslím, že nezáleží ani tak na vzdálenosti jako na pořadí slovesa a vícenásobného podmětu.

Přišel také Tomeš, pan otec i myslivec.

Spadla střecha a komín. (pro kontrast: Střecha a komín spadly.)

Po ulici šly dívky a chlapci.


----------



## Jana337

cajzl said:


> Myslím, že nezáleží ani tak na vzdálenosti jako na pořadí slovesa a vícenásobného podmětu.
> 
> Přišel také Tomeš, pan otec i myslivec.
> 
> Spadla střecha a komín. (pro kontrast: Střecha a komín spadly.)
> 
> Po ulici šly dívky a chlapci.


Ano, to také. Ale první věta by mohla být i s "přišli", že?

Jana


----------



## cajzl

Těžko. Paní B. Němcová to už měnit nebude.


----------

